

StackExchange – Speak Up & Upvote - jessealtman
http://jessealtman.com/2013/10/salesforce-stackexchange-speak-up-and-vote/

======
DanBC
I agree with that post!

A portion of HN is reluctant to down vote anything but the most obvious spam.
But up voting, down voting, and flagging are important features of the site
and should be used more often.

It's disappointing to see obvious trolls with no net down votes.

~~~
lotsofcows
Down voting on here is vastly over used. Usually as shorthand for, "I disagree
but am incapable of making a coherent argument".

~~~
DanBC
People should stop doing that. I agree it happens.

But then there are obvious trolls making trolling posts that don't get down
votes, and even get replies.

